

Ribbon Raises $1.6M, Launches New Way To Take Payments In The Facebook News Feed - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/05/payments-startup-ribbon-raises-1-6m-from-tim-draper-others-launches-new-way-to-take-payments-directly-in-the-facebook-news-feed/

======
razfar
I played around with Ribbon (and your API) over the weekend at MHacks and am
really impressed. Definitely a more personal way to sell things online.

------
asucks
So I have to pay 2% more than similar "simple" credit card processors and I
don't get the funds until the end of the month?

Cash flow is super important to any business, particularly small ones. That
extra 2% adds up to thousands of dollars if you start seeing any significant
sales.

No thanks.

------
flashisdead
Flash went out of style 15 years ago. They are forgetting a big piece of the
equation, a fan noticing the playhead and equating it to purchasing a product
in the newsfeed. The video playhead is microscopic on FB's mobile app, too.
Stop building for today, and build for tomorrow.

------
aviswanathan
Isn't this similar to Gumroad?

~~~
kloncks
Ribbon, unlike any of our competitors, focuses on selling across multiple
platforms.

The transactions occur in-stream. Make a Ribbon product, get the link,
copy/paste into your Facebook, and you'll see what I'm saying.

~~~
aviswanathan
Ok got it, sounds pretty cool

------
ssazesh
This looks awesome!

------
czzarr
does facebook really allow this?

~~~
kloncks
Make a Ribbon product. Copy/paste the url in your newsfeed and watch our
magic!

Tell us what you think.

~~~
PabloOsinaga
doesnt work in-stream for me (in facebook). link opens a new window which
redirects to a facebook app where the canvas is the 'main' ribbot page (not my
product).

~~~
kloncks
Email me please, hany@ribbon.co

